# NBAdraft.com's new mock is up



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Three high schoolers for Portland? 

13: J.R. Smith (Do we really want another J.R. shooting guard?)
26: LaMarcus Aldridge
2nd round: Luka Bogdanovic (19)

Any thoughts?

I don't see three high schoolers coming in, but if they are good? And at least two can shoot. Reports I'm seeing indicate Aldridge is going to U Texas, not the NBA. But Ukic and Ramos would still be available.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aldridge isn't even in the draft. I don't know where they got their info from.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

NBADraft.net link


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Martynas Andriuskevicius goes #5

Why do they feel Seattle will take another PG?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

No mas JR Smith. Give me Dorell Wright over him any day. 


I think we should really look into going for a center, this draft is gonna be uber deep with centers. 

1a) Kosta Perovic, 7'3, 19

1b) Andris Biedrinis, 6'11, 18

2) Pavel Podklozine, 7'5, 19

3) Martynas Andriuskevicius, 7'2, 18

4) Peja Samardziki, 7'0, 18

5) Robert Swift, 7'0, 18

6) Peter John Ramos, 7'4, 19

7) Rafael Araujo, 6'11, 24

8) Ha Seung-Jin, 7'3, 18

9) David Harrison, 7'0, 22



Those are 10 centers that could easily go in the 1st. I would take 1a, 1b, 2, 3, 4, and maby(big maby) 6 at 13. The others i would take at 23.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Aldridge isn't even in the draft. I don't know where they got their info from.


Me either, I was like WTF.......not too thrilled with thier latest mock. I hope they make some changes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Me either, I was like WTF.......not too thrilled with thier latest mock. I hope they make some changes.


They are slipping. If they didn't have a mock, I probably would never go to their site in the first place.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> No mas JR Smith.


I like your play on words.:grinning:


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> They are slipping. If they didn't have a mock, I probably would never go to their site in the first place.


Thats the only reason i went there in the first place..and now i use draftcity as my reference...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Why do they feel Seattle will take another PG?


They have Seattle taking 3 guards. Nelson, West and Stepp...:nonono:

I guess they are still just ranking players and not taking team needs into account.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> I guess they are still just ranking players and not taking team needs into account.


Yep... until after the team order is set, that's what they do as far as I know.

There's little excuse for including players like Aldridge (that apparently aren't in the draft) though.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah "supposedly" the two best draft sites (NBAdraft.net & draftcity.com) are really getting petty of late. I mean, I like to go to those sites to read about different players, see (somewhat) mock draft predictions, but now they have been reduced to cursing at each other, blasting each other for who has what guy predicted where...it is really pathetic. They act like a bunch of schoolchildren. What does it really matter at this point? and when did THEIR opinion actually MEAN anything? It's too bad, but both site member\founders behavior is just ridiculous.

As for Lamarcus Aldridge, I don't know what is up with that, as he has said he is going back to college. But again mock drafts don't mean anything until a week (or a few days) before the draft anyway.



> I think we should really look into going for a center, this draft is gonna be uber deep with centers.
> 
> 1a) Kosta Perovic, 7'3, 19
> 
> ...



All I see there are a bunch of busts and long term projects...no thanks....If Biedrins or (maybe) Andriuskevicius fell to us at #13 I'd strongly consider them, the rest? forget about them, bunch of stiffs IMO, You could put a list like that together every year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I haven't been to NBADraft.net in what seems like forever. I feel like they got a little ahead of themselves when they turned it into a paysite (or that it will eventually be a paysite...blah blah...). I feel like DraftCity is much more thorough in their analysis, not to mention the owners actually behave like professionals in public.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

UNTIL THE LOTTERY HAS BEEN SET THE MOCK DRAFTS ALL PLACE PLAYERS BY THEIR RANKING. Stop getting so upset about the mock drafts. All they are saying is that in THEIR opinion JR Smith is the 13 best player right now in the draft. 


For the gentleman that said the draft was uber deep with centers....Any list with Robert Swift as the sixth best player at his possition is not uber deep.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> For the gentleman that said the draft was uber deep with centers....Any list with Robert Swift as the sixth best player at his possition is not uber deep.


What? Robert Swift might be the best center in high school basketball this year. He was a solid McDonald's all-american and a good pro prospect.

That he's the sixth-best prospect DOES show this is a deep year for centers, IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> What? Robert Swift might be the best center in high school basketball this year. He was a solid McDonald's all-american and a good pro prospect.
> ...



Ed O I'm so confident about his lack of ability I'm willing to bet lunch. What do you say? Here's the bet. I think Swift will be no better than Will Purdue, Jake Vokul, or Joel Prizbila


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> Ed O I'm so confident about his lack of ability I'm willing to bet lunch. What do you say? Here's the bet. I think Swift will be no better than Will Purdue, Jake Vokul, or Joel Prizbila


I am not going to wager, first of all, even if it'd take the better part of a decade to see who wins.

The three guys you list are actually all pretty decent centers. Perdue played for 13 seasons on some pretty good Bulls and Spurs teams. Voskuhl has started 80 games and he's still only 26. Przybilla's been a disappointement, but he's started over 100 NBA games and it still only 24.

If Swift's the 6th-best center prospect and he turns out to be no better than Perdue (11th pick overall in 1988), Voskuhl (#33, and the 9th center chosen but better than most ahead of him) and Przybilla (#9 overall pick in 2000), then it IS a deep pool of talent for centers this year.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not going to wager, first of all, even if it'd take the better part of a decade to see who wins.
> ...


Career stats

Joel Przybilla 2.1 points, 4.0 rebounds per game 
Jake Voskuhl 4.9 points, 4.1 rebounds per game
Will Perdue 4.7 points, 4.9 rebounds per game


Those are the 3 guys I listed. You say they are "actually all pretty decent centers". Why?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

There is one thing Swift has on all these guys...Quik Ups. Based on reports I have read he has quik ups, kinda like Theo does. He is considered a shot blocker, IIRC none of the other 3 were considered that. 

Glogging the middle is a stat that doesn't show up. If you look you will see that few Centers do a lot more than about 10ppg.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> Those are the 3 guys I listed. You say they are "actually all pretty decent centers". Why?


Because they are all consistent NBA starters. That's pretty decent in my book. They are certainly not all-star caliber, but they were/are consistently better than other centers on their teams so they must be doing SOMETHING right.

Ed O.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting that Luke Jackson has moved up to #17. I think this is a more realistic spot for him to go. 

Do you think the blazers could trade their #23 and the second round pick for a #16/#17 range pick?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Swift is probably the most athletic center in the draft this year. I saw the McDonalds all american game, and in the 1st half he was great. He got 3-4 dunks, and showed great hops. 

Also, someone said the list of centers from last years draft was as good as this years draft. Well, llast year the only centers chosen in the 1st round were Kaman, Perkins and Darko. And it could be argued that Perkins and Darko arent even centers. 


This year, their are 10 possible centers that could go in the 1st. Last year their were 6(Darko, Kaman, Perkins, Zaur, Malik and Sofo)


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

On a side note, here are the guys i want the blazers to get at 12, 23 and 44. 


#13
1) Sebastion Telfair
2) Pavel Podklozine
3) Dorell Wright

#23
1) Peja Samardziski
2) Peter John Ramos
3) Sasha Vuljanic

#44
1) Marcelo Huertas
2) Matt Freije
3) Romain Sato


----------

